# Zinc supplement



## Sunny Daze (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi everyone, what is the best form of zinc supplement and where do you get it? I was reading through the articles on here and read zinc chelate is best but where do you buy this? Also how much do you give? Thanks!


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

I use Multimin..it has zinc plus a lot more.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Ziggy said:


> I use Multimin..it has zinc plus a lot more.


When do you use it, Ziggy? How do you use it? How much, how often?


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

1cc per hundred pounds...twice a year or sometimes more if I think it is needed. Usually 30 days or so before breeding and then a booster a little after kidding. I use the Multimin 90 which is labelled for cows. I don't use the one for goats and sheep as it contains no copper. I don't have any scientific evidence or necropsys to prove effects but I know at one time I had one buck with skin problems and it cleared them right up - I believe the zinc in it helped.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

You can find info on it here http://www.multiminusa.com/products note that there are no studies on goats...just bovines.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

My order just came in for some Right Now Onyx minerals. It is suppose to have the chelated forms of minerals in it.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Ziggy said:


> 1cc per hundred pounds...twice a year or sometimes more if I think it is needed. Usually 30 days or so before breeding and then a booster a little after kidding. I use the Multimin 90 which is labelled for cows. I don't use the one for goats and sheep as it contains no copper. I don't have any scientific evidence or necropsys to prove effects but I know at one time I had one buck with skin problems and it cleared them right up - I believe the zinc in it helped.


Thanks, Ziggy. I have been in discussions with one of the vets about getting me either MultiMin 90 or Mineral Max II. Before I go back to that discussion, I wanted to know how others use it. Lee said she uses 1cc/100 lbs every 3 months. I really need something for one of my does. I think this vet is under the impression that it would be given every day, thus the reason she is fighting me on it.

Can any/all of you who use these products post about your usage and why?

Sorry to hijack Carissa.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Ok... Just to clarify - the multimin is in addition to free choice minerals that are always available to them. I use sweetlix meat maker minerals free choice.

Cindy - I would suggest you clarify with your vet or get a different one that you can have a better relationship with--- i find it hard to believe that the vet would be thinking you would inject them everyday. And a good vet would suggest how to use it for your circumstances.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Ziggy said:


> Ok... Just to clarify - the multimin is in addition to free choice minerals that are always available to them. I use sweetlix meat maker minerals free choice.
> 
> Cindy - I would suggest you clarify with your vet or get a different one that you can have a better relationship with--- i find it hard to believe that the vet would be thinking you would inject them everyday. And a good vet would suggest how to use it for your circumstances.


She's new to the practice, Ziggy. I'm trying to give her a chance and educate, as well. She never heard of the supplements. She's basing the "everyday thing" on zinc sulfate usage that is talked about in Goat Medicine. I want to make sure *I* know enough so that I'm giving her correct information.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

I see - we are lucky to have several vets in the area that are goat knowledgable and my primary vet grew up in Wisconsin, raised sheep and has worked with dairy animals all his life.


----------



## Sunny Daze (Jan 14, 2008)

I just finally was able to find a source for Onyx minerals so will be starting them on that soon. I just have one doe in particular that seems to have more skin issues than the others and wanted to see if supplemental zinc made a difference. She is one that seems to need copper bolusing more frequently as well.


----------



## Sunny Daze (Jan 14, 2008)

Ziggy do you do the multimin instead of BoSe and Copper bolusing since it contains selenium and copper?


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

I do not do copper bolus. I do Bose in addition to Multimin.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Sunny Daze said:


> I just finally was able to find a source for Onyx minerals so will be starting them on that soon. I just have one doe in particular that seems to have more skin issues than the others and wanted to see if supplemental zinc made a difference. She is one that seems to need copper bolusing more frequently as well.


That's exactly what I'm dealing with in one of my does, too, Carissa.

Ziggy: The "seasoned" vet in the practice is more knowledgeable. It's just that I started talking about this issue with the new girl, so I feel like I need to follow through and finish it with her and not go above her head.


----------

